# 1700 tractor



## ronnie4897 (Mar 15, 2015)

I just recently bought a 1700 ford tractor, im changing all fluids out...my question is where is the hydraulic screen located at , and if there's a hydraulic filter....also if you would any other suggestions or recommendations on what else needs to be changed out...any info would greatly appreciated...thanks Ronnie


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

You may not have a hydraulic filter. 
The suction screen -- follow the hydraulic suction tube from the pump down to the back of the tractor. You should find a banjo bolt securing the tube to a four bolt flange. That flange is part of the suction screen.
What else? You would want to change the oil in the injection pump. this should be done with each engine oil change, but is often neglected.


----------



## ronnie4897 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks...will do


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Ronnie,

Welcome to the Ford/New Holland tractor forum.

The suction screen is illustrated by item #15 on the attached diagram. 

There is an operator's manual for a Ford 1700 listed on ebay for $16, w/free shipping, and an I&T shop manual listed for $18 w/free shipping. The operator's manual will illustrate & explain how to change the injection pump oil.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

I found the attached photos posted on the TBN forum by *rayikeo2*. These were taken from his operator's manual. Use the same oil in the injection pump as you put in the engine.


----------



## ronnie4897 (Mar 15, 2015)

Thank you for the addition....And I will look into ebay bout the books...thank you again...Ronnie


----------

